# Is a 1.2 years GSD not ready to mate ?!!



## Rov (Mar 28, 2013)

My male dog is licking the vagina of the female GSD but not mating her nor jumping on her at all ! While my friends dog jumped straight up on the female GSD and enjoyed his moments mating that female dog... Can somebody with experience in this subject please give me his point of view ? Thanx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is a very young male and he may just not really know what to do yet. The female may not be ready or she is dominant and he is intimidated. Has this female been bred and had puppies before? 

Do you have a vet in your area that is familiar with breeding dogs or a mentor that could help you?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

If you could not answer this question before you put the two together, you should *not* be breeding your dogs.

Sorry to be harsh, but _please_ do your research first, and leave the breeding to the professionals for now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Note: the ISP puts the OP in a country that may not do things our way. Take that into consideration when answering questions.

Thank you,

ADMIN LIsa


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

That's why it's helpful if people would put their general location as we have no way of telling. It's a bit confusing .. are there two dogs they are mating with this female?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Note: the ISP puts the OP in a country that may not do things our way. Take that into consideration when answering questions.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ADMIN LIsa


So perhaps Rov is asking for help because there are no experienced/responsible/professional breeders in that country? 

If that is the case, then I do apologize for my harsh reaction. Here in the US we have an overpopulation of dogs due to irresponsible breeding...and that was what I was reacting to.

Although, I have lived in several other countries growing up, and there were unwanted dogs in every one.

I hope that Rov gets the help needed from this forum to make responsible breeding decisions in his/her country, wherever that is.

Thank you, Lisa, for the reminder that this forum is global, and that we need to remain sensitive to cultural differences.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

where I come "responsible breeder" and I use the term loosely here are very rare. here a responsible breeder is the one that keep their dog indoors when she's about to whelp and keep the puppies till they're weaned. 
everyone think i'm nuts for not wanting to breed Dumpty (well everyone think i'm nuts for keeping him indoors, but that's another story hehehe) and think i am denying him his basic need to breed. I keep stalling by telling them i need to wait till he's at least 2 so i can get his hips xrayed and they laugh!!! Even "responsible breeders" think i'm stupid. 
I have no plans to breed him but if i ever decide to do that, I would like to do it right, doing all the necessary health checks, get a title (even a conformation title would do around here cause we don't have any sport competitions for dogs here), and most importantly find a female with a complementary pedigree. And that will be so hard to find since my pup is one of the very very very few working line dogs in the country. 

so what i'm really trying to say is, in countries other than US and most European countries, everyone is a BYB. on the other hand there are almost never any purebred dog in shelters at least in my country, and they seem to be surprisingly healthier, although most are not even close to the GSD standard. I have yet to meet a GSD with HD or DM that was bred locally and I see a lot!! the only ones that I know of that have had these diseases are imports. 
Oh and in those countries as soon as the dog can breed they are old enough to breed


----------



## Rov (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks all for replying, It seems that what Lisa admin answered is the case, ill wait for couple more months and retry. Here in Lebanon we have experts but they r far from were i live.
In our arab countries, we do love dogs just like all others do "The dogs is the real friend of human" but not alot of people here have dogs and breed bcz few of them afford owning and raising a dog or dogs and taking them to the vet store and bla bla. So people learn from experienced personels and do things on their own and it seems to be working out properly. And i do so plus take alot of advice from u guys on the net 
Thank uuu


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I good experienced stud dog can perform with a strong, dominant bitch, whether he is at home, or on her turf, or anywhere in between. 

Some youngsters though are intimidated by the bitch, particularly if she is not in standing heat yet, also if they have been disciplined for sniffing parts at other times, or humping, etc, they might not want to do that in front of you. 

If you have an inexperienced prospective stud dog, what you want to do is set the scene in his favor. Pick a bitch that is experienced and mates easily. Make sure she is ready -- usually if you run your hand down her back, she will slightly arc her tail, or flag when she is ready. Have her come to the dog, he should be at his own home with just one or two people present. Keep it light and happy in tone. 

Good luck.


----------

